# Alignment problems



## mike69 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am on my second set of tires and they are already chopped because the rear will not stay in alignment. Car has not been wrecked and has almost 80k miles. Has anyone else been having this problem?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Basically, regular rotation, and depends on the tires you buy. I never recommend directional tires cause they can never be rotated properly. on your car, without directional tires, the rears should cross over to the front and both front should go straight back. Have this done and the feathering will gradually go away.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a 2009 Altima 2.5 S where I had the same problem with rear tires getting choppy wear on the outside edges. This caused the rear tires to start developing a loud humming sound. The problem turned out to be worn rear shocks.


----------

